# Citrix: Outlook 2000 wont remember password



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

Citrix: Outlook 2000 wont remember password. Every time I open Outlook, I have to type my password. How do I go about tweaking this to store the password?

Citrix is running on NT4.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Your question is not a Windows issue so I move it.

I hope some Citrix person can help you.


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

Dan O said:


> Your question is not a Windows issue so I move it.
> 
> I hope some Citrix person can help you.


 You put my post on dos/pda section. My Citrix/Outlook post has more relations in the forum that I initially posted on. I would have had a better chance of getting some sort of assistance. Its like putting Advanced Algebra books in the kids 2-5 yrs old section.

Thank you for your intuitive moderation.


----------

